# Breeding/Raising Fry Schedule



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Hey guys as you know I am thinking about breeding this summer (might have to move it up a few months because of cooking school). I would love some input onto how time consuming it is. If anyone could possibly tell me there schedules for betta care it would be awesome! For example:

9-10 am feed fry
10-11 am start new bbs hatchery
11- 12 pm check tank levels/temp/etc

or perhaps just a general idea of what a day in the life of a breeder is like.

I do have school so obviously I don't want to breed if I can't give them the time.

BTW I have a microworm culture…. any tips on how to maintain it? So far my bettas LOVE them.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Just re-culture once every two weeks. Feed em plenty of yeast and keep em moist  My jarred bettas love em too...I was surprised adults will actually eat them. 

My schedule:

5:30 AM Check fish
3:30 PM Feed fry (I actually fast my fry for a day every few days) 
6:00 PM Start new BBS hatchery

Every other day I do a water change at about 7PM and it's usually done by 7:45.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

How much of the water should I change? 25%? I don't think I will be using a filter. Oh also when do I start the water changes? Some people here keep the water at a low level to begin with and add a bit of water everyday until it is full and then start water changes. I will most likely do it this way. If say it is a 15-20 gallon tub, and I start at a water level of about 7 inches, how many inches of water should I add everyday? I usually steep a bit of almond leaves in the new water for my adult bettas, can I continue add IAL to the fry tank after the eggs hatch? Also, how much BBS eggs do you suggest I get? My lfs only sells them in a pack about the size of a large baby carrot so I would like to buy them in bulk from Aquabid or something. 

Okay so here is a hypothetical example of my schedule when breeding:


Monday and Wednesday: class 1-4 and 5-8
Tuesday and Thursday: Class 3-7


-Wake up about 9:30 am
-Check Fry
-Feed fry about 11 am
-Feed adults about 11:30 am
-start new BBS about 12 pm
class
-check fry about 4:30 pm

*Water changes every other day after class at about 8pm *

Do you have a good link explaining the different developmental levels for example when colors develop and when to start fry?

SORRY that seems like a wrote a lot of confusing stuff, I just want to know as much as I can and be sure and double check things.


----------



## mand (Nov 19, 2010)

This is the link that i'm using to check my fry are growing okay.
http://www.waynesthisandthat.com/bettagrowth.html


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

The container of BBS eggs-should last for a pretty long time-you don't want to buy them in bulk unless you plan on hundreds of spawns over the next 6 months-as the BBS eggs age the less will hatch......when I hatch my BBS I use a homemade hatchery...it an old plastic peanut container about 1gal-I drilled a hole in the lid for my airline hose-what I do--water temp starts out at 84-85F-I add 2tlb of canning salt and half a cap of BBS eggs (the cap on the BBS container) this give me millions of BBS in about 24h-(I place the hatchery in my china cabinet no added light or heat)-enough to feed about 200-300 fry 4-8 times over 24-32h...depending on the fry age-I only feed BBS with intact yolk sac to insure high nutrition.....I keep two hatchery going about 24 hours apart and one container of BBS eggs will last-3-6 months depending on how many spawns I am feeding....the eggs will go bad and often this is why people will have BBS hatch problems....


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

@ mand
and
@Oldfishlady

Thank you *so* much!


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

How much water should I add everyday though?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I do large WCs...and I don't age my water...just fill it up add Stress Coat and dump it in the fry tank/tub. You can freeze any left over BBS you may have.


----------

